# No device node at boot on USB drive



## jdn06 (Jun 19, 2012)

A strange problem occured that I would like to solve. I use an external USB drive on my server that now refuse*s* to appear in /dev at boot. I have a message about the drive, but no device node:

```
ugen4.2: <Sony> at usbus4
umass0: <Sony Hard Drive, class 0/0, rev 2.10/25.30, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
```
If after the boot I unplug and plug it again, it works well:

```
ugen4.2: <Sony> at usbus4
umass0: <Sony Hard Drive, class 0/0, rev 2.10/25.30, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Sony Hard Drive > Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 476940MB (976773164 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60801C)
```
The problem is the same with a GENERIC kernel. I had no problem on my previous installation of FreeBSD 8.2. I upgraded to 8.3 by reinstallation without sysinstall (following this method)

Did I miss something?


----------

